# Choke Question



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

This one is for you Tommy,

I just picked up a 3" Tactical 870 and am rigging it for turkey hunting for kicks. Figured with the recoil reducing adjustable pistol grip stock and short barrel, it'd be a good gun for the thick stuff, and also a good option for my wife.

I'm gonna throw a .665 Indian Creek on it.

How do you think it'll preform with the short 18.5" barrel? I'd like to see good results out to 45 at least. Leaning towards Hevi 13...

Thoughts?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The IC is probably gonna be your best starting point the 665 and Rem threading and H 13 is a combo proven over and over. Indian Creek will work with you and you may have to go .005 tighter. 

The stickler is gonna be your short barrel and the 45+ range you are expecting.. Not that a super short barrel cannot perform well, but it may take some more experimenting than slightly longer barrels. 

As far as the H 13, are you gonna go 7s or 6s. The 7s are undoubtedly the easiest load on the market to make shoot well.. Even with bargain chokes they make the choke look good. 45 yards is about the maximum I would knowingly take a shot with them. 6s on the other hand will easily handle the ranges you are asking for, but with the short barrel you may run out of pattern density at 50.. 


Other options

Another choke maker Sum Toy Customs will build you chokes to meet your expectations and will swap out chokes, changing wad stoppers, constriction etc until you achieve what you want.. William knows his stuff and may already have an answer for your short barrel. 

The Primos Jellyhead 660, (not 665) has proven to perform with all other chokes and the H 13 7s. 

All in all you may have some work with this gun. But when finished it will be a nice little handy piece..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Brother.

I have a Jellyhead on my M-2000 and I have stoned 3 birds between 45 and 53 yards with #5's nonetheless. I thought about getting another, but found a good price on the IC.

I know the short barrel with mess with the range a little. Honestly, I'm only setting it up as a turkey gun because I'm bored with the Stoeger, and it'd be cool to kill a bird with a tactical shotty.

I'll give both the 7's and 6's a whirl. Long shots are not my forte', but I like the option when none other exist.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Thanks Brother.
> 
> I have a Jellyhead on my M-2000 and I have stoned 3 birds between 45 and 53 yards with #5's nonetheless. I thought about getting another, but found a good price on the IC.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what gun you use as long as your scratching a Nature's Echo. Brings em well within shooting range every time for me... Just sayin


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

as with any shotgun thats new to you, or a type of hunting with it thats new. you have to pattern it at the distances and with the loads your going to shoot to know whats going to happen.


----------

